
Why Thailand's Women Are So Successful in Business - unnawut
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-25/women-gain-ground-in-thai-c-suites-not-so-much-in-government
======
unnawut
Excuse the original title being politics-related, the actual content is not
much so.

Seeing topics about gender equality and workplace diversity pop up on HN from
time to time, I'm hoping this might spark some good conversation around women
leadership and not on the politics side of things.

